# Continuing to make weight progress! YAY!



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

BOTH girls are now 100% ZP fed! To make certain I am measuring/feeding correctly I will be weighing them regularly so I do not goof up! Target did not carry baby scales. I went last night to get one. 

So, we later took the girls to be weighed in at the pet store next door. It has been pretty consistent with vet weigh-ins and their hours are better so we went there.

Hope will be 6 months in 10 days (I cannot believe that) and weighed in last night at 3 1/8 lbs. 

Ruby is 5 months and a few days and weighed in 1/8th lb. below 3 lbs. She was 2 3/4 lbs. two weeks ago so this is good progress. 

It is funny that they are continuing to track 1/4 lb. difference (they are 2.5 weeks apart in age) yet look so different. Body type and frame sure make a difference!


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

Nice! Yeah, my girls are the same age, and SISTERS at that, but each of their are built SO differently. Izzie is really slender and shaped every where. Bella is like, bult thicker. She has a really big chest too. Even when Bella was Izzie's weight, way back when, lol, Bella still was much thicker.. Lol. It's weird!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

A lot of chis really slow down at 6-8 months so try not to worry if they don't gain much between then and a year. Some people will tell you they have a growth spurt at 9 months and 13 months, but none if mine have had any "spurt" whatsoever after 8 months, just very slow, very steady gaining.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Okay. Thanks for telling me that. I know that you said Oakley-who I am secretly planning to take for my own (although since I have now told you a few times I guess it is no secret...haha!)-gained nothing from 6 months to I think you said 12 months. I would have worried had you not shared this with me and they slowed down. Although they have been slow gainers.

I am giving them between 1/3rd and 1/2 scoop of ZP 2x/day. Hope is always looking for scraps, dropped food (none of which she gets because I am a nervous freak about it given her issues) and seems like she wants more. I may give her a couple of squares as treats rather than the freeze dried/dehydrated chicken and turkey as treats. 

They definitely are going to be good sized girls so I am finally not worried about them being too itty.

How is your "bruiser" Leah doing on her weight?


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

That someone would be me.  After 28 weeks my 4 slowed down on weight gain. Before that they all gained regularly every week. Hit or miss here and there, but for the most part that was the norm. But at around 8 to 9 months, and at around 13 months they had a little "spurt" in growth, not necessarily gain. For mine that's when they lost the "puppy pudge," and their legs grew along with a little bit of length and height. So yes, it does happen. All 4 of my guys are from different lines, but all grew pretty much on the same scale, just different sizes as adults. Then again, I just enjoy making a lot of things up. : ) Side note, your pups may or may not grow the same as anyone else's pup.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Mine have been odd. BOTH (from different lines) went a month with no gain when I would have expected it. I was thinking that they are puppies and should be steadily growing. Like very week. Then one gained 1/4 pound in a week and the other gained 1/2 pound in that same week.

Mine with tummy issues has never lost and seemed to be right on track with the one who can eat anything, thank goodness.

Since I have always free fed my chis, the measuring out and worrying that they are hungry and I am not feeding appropriately is definitely an issue of concern for me (my own neurosis). I know that they are healthy and I will get over it-haha!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

They both look healthy. : ) You will find that none of them grow exactly the same. Sometime they'll do like mine and gain steadily, and sometime like yours go without gaining for a bit, then gain quite a bit all at once. Yours may or may not slow down at 28 weeks. Time will only tell. They will change shape as they age even without a lot of gain. It will even itself out in different ways. You can take two Chi's, both 4 lbs., one will be tall and thin, the other will be short and fuller. It's just one of those things you have to wait and see. : ) Best of luck with their diet. Sounds like things are going great! : )


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

LOL "bruiser" Leah is 2 lb 4 oz at 17.5 weeks. She has a little less pudge it seems than when I got her, but really hasn't grown much. Her breeder says she's just from slow growing lines and should hit 4 lbs for me, so, we'll see


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

I have found that my girls basically maxed out their weight at about 18 months as well, give or take. And they all came from different breeders. Ivy and Willow are both 3 yrs, and Fern is 2 and I haven't seen any change in their weight and build since. But like T said you just never know. I think by 2 they are set in their size, but they will keep growing after 8 months for sure, they're still young at that age.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Thanks! I love all 3 of your babies but I want Fern for my own! That expression in your sig pic just gets me every time!


----------

